# LCD Dilemma!!



## lethalweaponforever (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm looking for a good LCD Monitor for my Gaming needs....budget around 7k....
Graphics Card: Radeon HD 4670 512 MB

I've narrowed it down to the 
1. Dell 20inch Widescreen LCD(ST2010) 
                            vs
2.Benq 20inch LED TFT(GL2030AM)

Advice??
Which one is best value for money, and does anyone know current ritchie street(chennai) prices for these??


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 19, 2010)

dnt knw abt d prices.. 
bt in performance and long lasting go for DELL ST2010.. 

the tech. spec. for both are almost same.. they just differ in ports.. dell is givin u HDMI and VGA and BENq is offerning DVI n headphone-jack,,,,
so go for dell those 2 ports are very useful too..


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Nov 20, 2010)

How about the DELL IN2020M...Is it better or worse than the ST2010?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

DELL IN2020M is dis 'M' only?? i dnt knw any model like dis it wud be DELL IN2020N


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah dude, of course it's 'M'. I wouldn't make that bad a mistake!!

IN2020M 20? W HD Monitor with LED | Dell India


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 22, 2010)

i will stick to the ST2010.. 
well buddy if dere is some big price dnt think and go buy ST2010... the diff is only of LED.. and dat does nt matter much. .. 
it will consume lil less power and give u better contrast.. bt u r using as a monitor so ST2010 will be a good choice too..


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Nov 22, 2010)

alright...thanks man!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 22, 2010)

ur welcome.. n do tell which model u bought??price, location?? and most imp. ur exp too??


----------

